# MainGard Guitars



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Check out these bad boys.

http://www.maingardguitars.com/

I especially like the bevelled edge one.

http://www.maingardguitars.com/page_054.html


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

crazy looking stuff evilGuitar:


----------



## elindso (Aug 29, 2006)

I would rather have one of those the the Bob Johnson one in the other thread.

I could get some those ones under $300K I bet.

The beveled one is beautiful.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Fancy woods are fine, but meaningless if the guitar doesn't sound good and play well.


How do these one sound and play?


----------



## elindso (Aug 29, 2006)

Yeah there is the sound thing.

They are nice decorative guitars though.:smile:


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

elindso said:


> Yeah there is the sound thing.
> 
> They are nice decorative guitars though.:smile:


And they may be awsome guitars, but you can't make that judgment without at least hearing one.


Remember Martin D28's are pretty basic looking, but.....


----------



## elindso (Aug 29, 2006)

I agee.

I still hold that blindfolded is the best way to but a guitar off the rack.

Put on a blindfold have the guitar handed to you. Play it and listen.

This way the visuals don't get in the way of the feel or sound.

I've done that once with a friend and we came away with a Larivee over a J-45 Gibson and a Martin D35 HD.

I like the martin best with the blindfold off. They all felt fine, but the Larivee sounded way better for $1000 bucks less.

It wasn't a money thing, my friend had the cash for either.

Mike are you being a post hoar.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

elindso said:


> I agee.
> 
> I still hold that blindfolded is the best way to but a guitar off the rack.
> 
> ...



I am a wh0re in many ways. I will gladly sacrifice my body and soul to the gods of rock and roll.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Anyone know what kinda price these go for ????


----------



## cSuttle (Mar 5, 2006)

Interesting inlay concept. Very unique.


----------

